# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  accertamento Agenzia delle Entrate vendita terreno

## ilciclone80

Salve a tutti.
Scrivo perchè un mio cliente ha ricevuto a distanza di due anni (2012) un avviso di accertamento da parte dell'AdE perchè in una compravendita è stato dichiarato un valore di  2500 per un terreno agricolo mentre secondo lei il valore è di 19.600 (facendo riferimento ad altre compravendite nella zona con storie diverse..tipo uno ha acquistato dal Comune per interessi personali..quindi per l'AdE il prezzo di quella compravendita è vangelo..anche perchè fa piacere essendo il prezzo più alto).
La cartella riporta anche le modalità di calcolo. 
Il problema è il seguente : come si stabilisce il valore di mercato di un terreno agricolo ?? si prende il reddito dominicale e si moltiplica?..ma così non esce il valore catastale? 
Io ho trovato sul sito dell'AdE il valore medio dei terreni agricoli provincia per provincia che vengono utilizzati per l'espoprio...e penso sia positivo...
Tuttavia mi sorge un dubbio : non vorrei che questo valore medio fosse inferiore a quello di mercato proprio perchè "indennizzo"..
Come faccio a dimostrare che un pezzo di terra, venduto simbolicamente tra due fratelli, non costa 19.600  ???
Ringrazio tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Come faccio a dimostrare che un pezzo di terra, venduto simbolicamente tra due fratelli, non costa 19.600 € ???
> Ringrazio tutti.

  Non devi dimostrare questo; devi dimostrare che i motivi su cui si basa la stima dell'ade non possono adattarsi al tuo caso. 
Rivolgiti ad un avvocato tributarista o ad un commercialista che faccia contenzioso, perchè sennò rischi di dover pagare!

----------


## ilciclone80

ti ringrazio danilo per la risposta e l'aiuto che mi dai. 
lo so ..ci avevo pensato pure io essendo fratelli ed il terreno era confinante..quindi ..in teoria un fratello ha detto all'altro.."prendilo tutto tu..e il secondo gli ha dato 2500" 
..però nel momento che l'AdE prende in considerazione tre compravendite avvenute nello stesso paese, è un po' difficile dimostrare il contrario..poi una c'è anche il Comune come controparte..capisci che diventa quasi impossibile.. 
Poi oltre a ciò, vorrei veramente capire se il valore del mio cliente pagato effettivamente è giusto o meno..almeno uno valuta..per es. in base alle tabelle stabilite in caso di esproprio (che ripeto non so se è un valore attendibile)..facendo i conti, anzichè 19.600  esce 7350 ..quindi poi si dovrebbe versare su questa somma.  
Ecco perchè vorrei trovare conferme nel capire come si calcola sto benedetto valore di mercato di un terreno agricolo..le tabelle prendono in considerazione tutti i paesi della prov..pertanto trovo il mio e vedo il valore per Ha in base alla coltura praticata. E il gioco dovrebbe essere fatto.
Ma non vorrei che poi l'AdE mi risponde : "quel valore, essendo un valore di indennizzo per l'esproprio, è inferiore al prezzo di mercato" perchè in tal caso non saprei cosa replicare...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sei fuori strada: il tuo obiettivo deve essere solo quello di smontare i parametri di riferimento dell'ade, facendo vedere lòe differenze tra la tua fattispecie e quelle utilizzate dall'ade.
Un ricorso si fa guardando molto bene l'avviso di accertamento; per questo mi permetto di insistere nell'incaricare un professionista specializzato (avvocato tributarista o commercialista che fa contenzioso).

----------


## MrDike

Ho appena depositato un ricorso con istanza di reclamo inerente la stessa materia, dopo un "infruttuoso" contraddittorio con l'ufficio territoriale dell'AdE, il quale ha proposto una discreta riduzione del valore accertato, che i clienti (sia venditore che acquirente, obbligati in solido) non hanno inteso accettare. 
Prima di affrontare nel merito la tua questione, ti chiedo: hanno rispettato il termine di decadenza di cui all'art. 76, comma 1-_bis_, del D.P.R. 26 aprile 1986 n. 131, visto che l'atto è del 2012 e l'avviso di rettifica e liquidazione è stato notificato nel 2014?

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Bisognerebbe vedere come l'AdE ha riqualificato la maggiore imposta richiesta (imp. princ. ecc.), ma in ogni caso servirebbe sapere la data esatta della vendita per verificare se i 2 anni son passati o no....
Per il restp concordo con Danilo....

----------


## mapellone

> Salve a tutti.
> Scrivo perchè un mio cliente ha ricevuto a distanza di due anni (2012) un avviso di accertamento da parte dell'AdE perchè in una compravendita è stato dichiarato un valore di € 2500 per un terreno agricolo mentre secondo lei il valore è di 19.600€ (facendo riferimento ad altre compravendite nella zona con storie diverse..tipo uno ha acquistato dal Comune per interessi personali..quindi per l'AdE il prezzo di quella compravendita è vangelo..anche perchè fa piacere essendo il prezzo più alto).
> La cartella riporta anche le modalità di calcolo. 
> Il problema è il seguente : come si stabilisce il valore di mercato di un terreno agricolo ?? si prende il reddito dominicale e si moltiplica?..ma così non esce il valore catastale? 
> Io ho trovato sul sito dell'AdE il valore medio dei terreni agricoli provincia per provincia che vengono utilizzati per l'espoprio...e penso sia positivo...
> Tuttavia mi sorge un dubbio : non vorrei che questo valore medio fosse inferiore a quello di mercato proprio perchè "indennizzo"..
> Come faccio a dimostrare che un pezzo di terra, venduto simbolicamente tra due fratelli, non costa 19.600 € ???
> Ringrazio tutti.

  La rettifica immagino abbia interessato il valore non il prezzo. Di conseguenza, in ossequio a quanto detto dal MASTODONTICO Sciuto, devi semplicemente verificare che gli atti presi a base di confronto da parte dell'Ade rappresentino fattispecie simili al tuo caso. Il fatto che il prezzo sia stato basso per via della parentela non conta nulla, in quanto in tale sede si contesta il valore e non il prezzo

----------

